# O verbo RESULTAR no Brasil e em Portugal



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Bom dia a todos 

Gostaria imenso de saber se este verbo é muito usado no Brasil e em Portugal e como é empregado habitualmente. Em espanhol é um verbo muito usado e é natural que os espanhóis o queiram utilizar ao falar português. Queria apagar esta sensação de que estou falando/ouvindo portunhol.

Agradeço imenso toda e qualquer ajudam que me possam dar.

Cumprimentos desde Madrid


----------



## Vanda

Não, não está. Aqui pode usá-lo à vontade.


----------



## Alandria

Olha, dependendo da situação, o verbo é usado...

...mas com uma freqüência beeem menor do que no espanhol...


----------



## hellofolks

Olá,

O verbo "resultar" é bastante empregado no Brasil, mas não exatamente nas mesmas situações. Muitas vezes, o melhor equivalente é "ficar". Aliás, este é um verbo muito comum por aqui que não existe em espanhol. Por isso mesmo, é importante que os hispânicos aprendam a usá-lo bem. Exemplos:

Con todo este ruido, resulta difícil estudiar.
=Com todo este barulho, fica difícil estudar. (espontâneo)
=Com todo este barulho, torna-se difícil estudar. (formal)

Resulta que no consigo encontrar una buena traducción para este término.
=Acontece que eu não consigo achar uma boa tradução para este termo.

Alguns casos em que se usa "resultar":

Um sal inorgânico resulta da combinação de um ácido com uma base.

A queda do serviço de banda larga da Telefônica resultou em prejuízos para os consumidores.
(Obs.: prejuízos=perjuicios)

Todas as tentativas resultaram inúteis.

Você percebeu que normalmente se usa uma preposição ("resultar de", "resultar em")?

Posso fazer duas correções?

1) "Gostaria imensamente" soa melhor para mim do que "gostaria imenso".
2) Em vez de "cumprimentos desde Madrid", diga "cumprimentos daqui de Madri" ou então "cumprimentos direto de Madri".

Espero ter sido útil e não arrogante...

Tchau!


----------



## Carfer

Em geral, creio que o uso é substancialmente idêntico nas duas línguas, com a importantissima excepção a que já aludiu hellofolks e que espelhou nos exemplos que deu. Acrescento alguns que de momento me ocorrem em que também se verifica essa diferença.

Con el significado de aparecer, manifestarse o comprobarse- ejemplo: 'La casa resulta pequeña' / 'A casa é pequena', 'verifico/encontro/acho que a casa é pequena', etc.

Con el significado de salir (venir a ser, tener éxito) - ejemplo 'resultó vencedor'/ 'saiu/foi vencedor'

Con el significado de agradar - 'El libro no me resulta' / 'O livro não me agrada'.

Tem alguma razão quando diz que o uso de resultar nestas acepções soa um pouco a portuñol. Note que ninguém deixaria de o entender por isso. É mais uma daquelas pequenas coisas que só se aprendem com o uso e com o tempo e que traem a origem do falante estranjeiro, por muito bem que se exprima em português. Não se iniba por isso.

Já agora e com referência ao post de hellofolks:
Diferenças de uso no português de Portugal
_Com todo este barulho, fica difícil estudar. (espontâneo)_ Em Portugal (exceptuando, que eu saiba, a Madeira) seria mais comum dizer simplesmente _'é difícil estudar'_ ou então _'torna-se difícil estudar'_, mesmo num contexto informal.
'Gostaria imenso' é de uso vulgaríssimo em Portugal (muito mais vulgar do que 'gostaria imensamente'), admitindo-se uso de imenso como advérbio no sentido de 'muito', 'desmedidamente'.
Quanto aos cumprimentos, parece-me que um português dirá mais frequentemente 'cumprimentos de Madrid' ou então 'cumprimentos daqui de Madrid'. 'Cumprimentos directo de Madrid' soaria bastante exótico aos ouvidos lusos.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

hellofolks said:


> Olá,
> [...]
> Posso fazer duas correções?
> 1) "Gostaria imensamente" soa melhor para mim do que "gostaria imenso".
> 2) Em vez de "cumprimentos desde Madrid", diga "cumprimentos daqui de Madri" ou então "cumprimentos direto de Madri".
> Espero ter sido útil e não arrogante...
> Tchau!


 
Olá 

Pode fazer todas as correções que queira. Eu agradeço muitíssimo/imenso 

Aproveito a ocasião para dizer que em Portugal usa-se muito "gostaria imenso", "agradeço imenso". Isto não é lusitanismo, embora eu tenha a impressão de que no Brasil, pelo menos atualmente, não ocorra o mesmo. Não fico à vontade para falar em nome de tantos milhões de habitantes.

Quanto a "desde Madrid", deixei escapar esta interferência do espanhol. Se gosta de futebol e já ouviu os repórteres da televisão portuguesa, terá escutado pelo menos uma vez "desde Madrid". Mas os próprios portugueses cultos não aceitam este uso.

Finalmente observo que certamente no Brasil dizemos e escrevemos Madrid sem o "D" final. Mas em Portugal é MADRID mesmo.

Um grande abraço daqui de Madri


----------



## Mangato

Então pode-se usar resultar quando é a consequência dum processo ou duma operação?

Cumprimentos daqui de Vigo


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Então pode-se usar resultar quando é a consequência dum processo ou duma operação?
> 
> Cumprimentos daqui de Vigo


 
Depende, Mangato. Acho que teríamos que ver caso a caso.

Um abraço para todos e espacialmente para si, de Lisboa.


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Então pode-se usar resultar quando é a consequência dum processo ou duma operação?


Era bom ter alguns exemplos para discutir, mas parece-me que tem razão.


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Então pode-se usar resultar quando é a consequência dum processo ou duma operação?
> 
> Cumprimentos daqui de Vigo


Eu acho que sim, Mangato. Tenho estado a pensar e não me vem à lembrança qualquer situação inaplicável, o que não quer dizer que não as haja. Talvez o nosso Amigo Carfer nos possa ajudar indicando algumas, para esclarecimento completo da questão que colocas.

Eis alguns exemplos aplicáveis:

1. A falta de electricidade *resultou* numa catástrofe
2. Os acidentes rodoviários *resultam*, por vezes, em grandes engarrafamentos.
3. O melhor aproveitamento dos alunos *resultou* do grande empenho do professor

Cordiais saudações.

Tudo isto, foi consequência daquilo


----------



## Carfer

Eu também acho o mesmo, foi mais por cautela que relativizei a resposta. Pensando melhor, há algumas situações em que, mesmo em resultado dum processo, nós prefeririamos usar 'ficar' em vez de 'resultar'. Só me ocorrem umas quantas tolices como exemplo, mas aí vai a menos má: 'Em consequência das investigações policiais, ficaram presos F... e C...'

Um abraço para todos, sem discriminar 
(a propósito, Mangato, o abraço que lhe mandei no meu post anterior também podia ser 'espacial', mas era destinado 'especialmente' para si)


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Eu também acho o mesmo, foi mais por cautela que relativizei a resposta. Pensando melhor, há algumas situações em que, mesmo em resultado dum processo, nós prefeririamos usar 'ficar' em vez de 'resultar'. Só me ocorrem umas quantas tolices como exemplo, mas aí vai a menos má: 'Em consequência das investigações policiais, ficaram presos F... e C...'
> 
> Um abraço para todos, sem discriminar
> (a propósito, Mangato, o abraço que lhe mandei no meu post anterior também podia ser 'espacial', mas era destinado 'especialmente' para si)


 
De facto, Carfer, no exemplo apontado «em consequência das...» é igual a «como resultado das», onde *resultado *não é aqui o verbo resultar, mas um substantivo. Penso que por esse motivo será talvez descartável.

Muito boa noite para todos se for caso disso...ai os fusos horários


----------



## O Vasco

Hay otro uso del verbo *resultar* en español que no habéis comentado, es el siguiente.

_¿Tan difícil *te resulta* lavar tu plato después de comer?_
*Me resultan*_ engorrosas las conversaciones de ascensor._
_¡Qué terrible *nos resultaba* ver entrar por la puerta a aquel profesor!_
¿Cómo lo pasaríamos al portugués sin caer en el “portunhol”?


----------



## Mangato

En España hay mucho_ resultón,_ de ahí que usemos y abusemos del término_,_ pero el verbo contiene una acepción que creo que no comporta en portugués:
Producir una sensación agradable o desagradable.

_XYZ me resulta muy apetecible._
_La película resultó un bodrio_

Cumprimentos e feliz semana a todos

MG


----------



## amistad2008

O Vasco said:


> Hay otro uso del verbo *resultar* en español que no habéis comentado, es el siguiente.
> 
> _¿Tan difícil *te resulta* lavar tu plato después de comer?_
> *Me resultan*_ engorrosas las conversaciones de ascensor._
> _¡Qué terrible *nos resultaba* ver entrar por la puerta a aquel profesor!_
> ¿Cómo lo pasaríamos al portugués sin caer en el “portunhol”?


 
¡Hola, Vasco!

Yo lo diría así:

É muito difícil pra (para) você lavar o seu prato depois de comer?
Acho as conversas de elevador uma chatice. / As conversas de elevador pra (para) mim são muito chatas.
Para nós, era terrível ver aquele professor entrar pela porta.
Estoy segura de que te darán mejores sugerencias.

Sds


----------



## Carfer

O Vasco said:


> Hay otro uso del verbo *resultar* en español que no habéis comentado, es el siguiente.
> 
> _¿Tan difícil *te resulta* lavar tu plato después de comer?_
> *Me resultan*_ engorrosas las conversaciones de ascensor._
> _¡Qué terrible *nos resultaba* ver entrar por la puerta a aquel profesor!_
> ¿Cómo lo pasaríamos al portugués sin caer en el “portunhol”?


 

Como já resulta do post de Amistad, neste contexto nunca usamos '_resultar_' mas sim outros verbos ou outras maneiras de exprimir a mesma ideia.
Sugestões de tradução:

_Será que é muito difícil lavares o prato depois de comeres?_
_'Acho as conversas de elevador uma chatice', _como Amistad sugere, ou simplesmente _'As conversas de elevador são uma chatice' _(não fazemos muita questão de especificar que é a nossa opinião, porque está implícito que o é, ou porque ... talvez achemos que é um dado adquirido, não uma questão de opinião)_._
_Que terrivel _era_ ver entrar pela porta aquele professor!, _numa construção mais próxima da espanhola.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Carfer said:


> Em geral, creio que o uso é substancialmente idêntico nas duas línguas, com a importantissima excepção a que já aludiu hellofolks e que espelhou nos exemplos que deu. Acrescento alguns que de momento me ocorrem em que também se verifica essa diferença.
> 
> Con el significado de aparecer, manifestarse o comprobarse- ejemplo: 'La casa resulta pequeña' / 'A casa é pequena', 'verifico/encontro/acho que a casa é pequena', etc.
> 
> Con el significado de salir (venir a ser, tener éxito) - ejemplo 'resultó vencedor'/ 'saiu/foi vencedor'
> 
> Con el significado de agradar - 'El libro no me resulta' / 'O livro não me agrada'.
> 
> Tem alguma razão quando diz que o uso de resultar nestas acepções soa um pouco a portuñol. Note que ninguém deixaria de o entender por isso. É mais uma daquelas pequenas coisas que só se aprendem com o uso e com o tempo e que traem a origem do falante estranjeiro, por muito bem que se exprima em português. Não se iniba por isso.
> 
> Já agora e com referência ao post de hellofolks:
> Diferenças de uso no português de Portugal
> _Com todo este barulho, fica difícil estudar. (espontâneo)_ Em Portugal (exceptuando, que eu saiba, a Madeira) seria mais comum dizer simplesmente _'é difícil estudar'_ ou então _'torna-se difícil estudar'_, mesmo num contexto informal.
> 'Gostaria imenso' é de uso vulgaríssimo em Portugal (muito mais vulgar do que 'gostaria imensamente'), admitindo-se uso de imenso como advérbio no sentido de 'muito', 'desmedidamente'.
> Quanto aos cumprimentos, parece-me que um português dirá mais frequentemente 'cumprimentos de Madrid' ou então 'cumprimentos daqui de Madrid'. 'Cumprimentos directo de Madrid' soaria bastante exótico aos ouvidos lusos.




Ol


Carfer said:


> Em geral, creio que o uso é substancialmente idêntico nas duas línguas, com a importantissima excepção a que já aludiu hellofolks e que espelhou nos exemplos que deu. Acrescento alguns que de momento me ocorrem em que também se verifica essa diferença.
> 
> Con el significado de aparecer, manifestarse o comprobarse- ejemplo: 'La casa resulta pequeña' / 'A casa é pequena', 'verifico/encontro/acho que a casa é pequena', etc.
> 
> Con el significado de salir (venir a ser, tener éxito) - ejemplo 'resultó vencedor'/ 'saiu/foi vencedor'
> 
> Con el significado de agradar - 'El libro no me resulta' / 'O livro não me agrada'.
> 
> Tem alguma razão quando diz que o uso de resultar nestas acepções soa um pouco a portuñol. Note que ninguém deixaria de o entender por isso. É mais uma daquelas pequenas coisas que só se aprendem com o uso e com o tempo e que traem a origem do falante estranjeiro, por muito bem que se exprima em português. Não se iniba por isso.
> 
> Já agora e com referência ao post de hellofolks:
> Diferenças de uso no português de Portugal
> _Com todo este barulho, fica difícil estudar. (espontâneo)_ Em Portugal (exceptuando, que eu saiba, a Madeira) seria mais comum dizer simplesmente _'é difícil estudar'_ ou então _'torna-se difícil estudar'_, mesmo num contexto informal.
> 'Gostaria imenso' é de uso vulgaríssimo em Portugal (muito mais vulgar do que 'gostaria imensamente'), admitindo-se uso de imenso como advérbio no sentido de 'muito', 'desmedidamente'.
> Quanto aos cumprimentos, parece-me que um português dirá mais frequentemente 'cumprimentos de Madrid' ou então 'cumprimentos daqui de Madrid'. 'Cumprimentos directo de Madrid' soaria bastante exótico aos ouvidos lusos.




Olá Carfer

Muito iluminado na tua resposta, como sempre!

Só não consigo muito bem captar o sentido de resultar neste manchete cá do DN de ontem:

*"Governo: com o OE quase aprovado, agora é esperar que resulte"*
será tal vez "dar certo"?

Obrigado e, cumprimentos daqui de Miami


----------



## Carfer

KHALIFAH said:


> Só não consigo muito bem captar o sentido de resultar neste manchete cá do DN de ontem:
> 
> *"Governo: com o OE quase aprovado, agora é esperar que resulte"*
> será tal vez "dar certo"?
> 
> Obrigado e, cumprimentos daqui de Miami



Isso mesmo, no sentido de conseguir um bom resultado.


----------



## cordobes82

Mas em espanhol é muito comum o "resultar" com essa última acepção também, eu diria que mais comum do que em portugues.

Exemplo: _Mi plan no resultó como lo esperaba._


----------

